# Score one for the Danes!



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2010)

> NAIROBI, Kenya – Danish special forces stormed a ship captured by armed Somali pirates Friday and freed the 25 crew on board, marking the first time a warship has intervened during a hijacking, naval spokesmen said.



Full story below:
Danish forces free ship captured by pirates - Yahoo! News


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright Danes! Now, let's see what the French can offer.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2010)

Right on!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2010)

Atta way................


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Godt gjort, gutter! (Well done, guys!)


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool


----------



## imalko (Feb 5, 2010)

For a moment when I read the first post I wondered what was Danish warship doing in those waters, but then as I read that they were under NATO command it became clear. Good job on their part. It's about time to do something regarding this pirate raids. After all this is 21st and not 17th century.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

Did my Brothers arrive in a longship? Well done guys!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 6, 2010)

Rock on, guys!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2010)

Good job! 

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2010)

Go Denmark!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 7, 2010)

Absalon is busy these days:

Absalon i kamp igen - Verden

A quick translation - the basics of the story, please use Google Translate, if you want confirmation of the full garbled, somewhat translated story. 

The danish warship has again disarmed a pirate ship in the bay of Aden.
On saturday night, the crew aboard Absalon managed to disarm eight pirates aboard a speed boat, the danish newspaper online, nordjyske.dk, writes.

After having identified the boat, Absalon sent their frog men over to capture the presumed pirates.
It did turn out that the gentlemen in question did have something to hide, because when the frog men showed up, the pirates tried to escape.

The Absalon frog men pursued the boat, and after a few shots with a flare gun, the boat was stopped.
Aboard the speed boat, the danish crew found handguns, AK47's, RPG and a ladder of the kind that's frequently used, when pirates has to get from their boat aboard the trade ship that they want to hijack.

Besides that, the speed boat was laden with fuel for the two outboard engines aboard the boat.
All weapons, the ladder, one outboard engine and the cell phones belonging to the pirates were seized by the danish crew, who also downloaded data from the speed boat's GPS.
The eight pirates were not arrested, because Absalon didn't catch them in the act.

But the danish leader of the NATO-forces, who leads the anti-pirate operations in the Bay of Aden, is convinced that the effort is worthwhile.

It shows that there's a need to have naval forces in the area to stop the piracy, and it shows that the war ships that patrols the area makes a difference, he says to Nordjyske.dk.
The experience from the previous missions in the Bay of Aden also shows, that the pirates who gets caught and disarmed by the war ships gets a nasty shock, because none of them has been spotted again aboard any of the pirate ships, the danish leader tells Nordjyske.dk.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 8, 2010)

Rock on, guys!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2010)

What ? They couldn't arrest them ? Friggin UN laws...

Why bother _arresting_ them, by the way ? Just dump them into the sea and let the sharks deal with them.

"Wanna live a pirate life ? There you go, bastard !"


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, glad the Danes are doing such a great job...

As far as the legalities are concerned, let me think about this for a moment...you catch a motorboat in the middle of nowhere loaded down with fuel, automatic rifles, rocket launchers and a ladder. Well, I see how there could be a case of mistaken identity, because they *could* be just simple fishermen, right?

I mean, doesn't everybody use a ladder for fishing?


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> I mean, doesn't everybody use a ladder for fishing?



A ladder ? No. But I do use dynamite...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> The experience from the previous missions in the Bay of Aden also shows, that the pirates who gets caught and disarmed by the war ships gets a nasty shock, because none of them has been spotted again aboard any of the pirate ships, the danish leader tells Nordjyske.dk.



As much as I'd like to believe these skinnies were scared straight, the only way to be sure you don't see them again is to send them to Davy Jones locker. That also sends a signal to other wanna-be pirates.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

Score on for the Danes. Score about 20 for the Russians.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIVz4tZRbRE_


----------



## RabidAlien (May 24, 2010)

Ka-frikky-boom!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2010)

Good for the Russians...

Glad to see they don't have to worry about "profiling"


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2010)

Wonder how many catch-n-release skinnies were on that boat....


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Glad to see they don't have to worry about "profiling"



True that


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2010)

Oh yeah! No _that's_ the way to do it.


----------

